# Leica Geovid and Riflescope Demo Deals



## gr8fuldoug (Dec 13, 2011)

*Leica Geovid and Riflescope Demo Deals*

We just got in some great demos from Leica:

Geovid 8x42 R - Yards #40426 reduced from $1,549.00 to only $1,149.99

Geovid 10x42 R - Yards #40428 reduced from $1,599.00 to only $1,199.99

Visus 2.5-10x42 i LW - Glossy - L-4a Riflescope #56000 reduced from $1,999.00 to only $799.99

Magnus 1.8-12x50 - L-4a BDC Non Illuminated Riflescope #54203 reduced from $2,149.00 to only $1,149.99

Magnus 1.5-10x42 - L-PLEX BDC Non Illuminated Riflescope #53303 reduced from $1,999.00 to only $999.99

Visus 3-12 x 50 i LW - Matte - L-4a Riflescope #57100 reduced from $1,749.00 to only $1,149.99

Magnus i 2.4-16x56 - 4a with BDC Riflescope #54134 reduced from $3,099.00 to only $2,199.99

Magnus 1.8-12x50 - L-Ballistik BDC Non Illuminated Riflescope #54403 reduced from $2,149.00 to only $1,149.99

Magnus i 2.4-16x56 - 4a Riflescope #54130 reduced from $2,799.00 to only $1,899.99

*If there is anything you're looking for please give us a call at 516-217-1000. It is always our pleasure to speak with you.* Always give a call to discuss options and what would be best for your needs

Have a great day.

Please follow me on instagram at gr8fuldoug1 

Thank you for your continued support.
If there is anything else that I can assist you with please let me know.
Doug
Camera Land
720 Old Bethpage Road
Old Bethpage, NY 11804
516-217-1000
Please visit our web site @ www.cameralandny.com
Cameras,Binoculars, Spotting Scopes, Rifle Scopes | Camera Land NY
Long Islands Largest Camera and Sports Optics Superstore


----------



## gr8fuldoug (Dec 13, 2011)

We just got in a few demo *Geovid HD-B 10x42 Rangefinding Binocular #40049 only $1,499.99*

Inclinometer/Barometer/Thermometer
Advanced Ballistic Compensation
Perger Porro Prism Design
Fully Multicoated Optics
65° Wide Angle Viewing
Dual-Bridge Configuration
Rubber Armored Magnesium Housing
Center Focus Wheel
Nitrogen-Filled Fogproof/Waterproof


----------

